# Driving to Nationals?



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have decided to donate my Edemco 7001 stand dryer to the HRI auction. If anyone is driving to California via I80 through Nebraska and has a lot of extra room, could you please let me know?

Please feel free to pass this around to any other groups.
Thanks!

Beverly


----------

